
How to Detect the Distortions of Maps - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/design/2020/05/map-history-data-literacy-propaganda-exhibit-bending-lines/612157/
======
growlist
If you liked that...

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Lie-Maps-Mark-
Monmonier/dp/0226...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Lie-Maps-Mark-
Monmonier/dp/0226534219)

~~~
smitty1e
There is no such thing as an "honest" map. Space is three dimensional. Some
datum[1] is required to "fib" space into a two dimensional representation.

Maps can do a more or less good job of communicating, depending on who
composes them and how careful they are.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Datum](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Datum)

